# '76 Datsun 610 fuel pump kit?



## Mike in Utah (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi,

I have a 1976 Datsun 610 wagon and the fuel pump is not working. Is there a 'kit' to replace the gaskets, etc. for it? If so, where can one obtain one? I'm located in the USA.

Thanks in advance...


----------

